# What is the point?



## hudson1126 (Feb 15, 2007)

I list 3 extras days I'm not using [details deleted] for $594 including everything on the rental board.  Go right now to [the resort's] website and this exact condo for these dates is $2,607.34

Someone please tell me what's the point of a last minute board if not to offer tuggers EXTREMELY GOOD BARGAINS.


hudson


----------



## Spence (Feb 15, 2007)

hudson1126 said:


> I list 3 extras days I'm not using [details deleted] for $594 including everything on the rental board. Go right now to [the resort's] website and this exact condo for these dates is $2,607.34.
> 
> Someone please tell me what's the point of a last minute board if not to offer tuggers EXTREMELY GOOD BARGAINS.  hudson


This subject has been debated ad nauseum in the past.  I don't think it should matter what price someone puts on it, on TUG if it's not bargain basement, it won't rent anyway.  If you want more for it just put in "Best Offer" as the rules allow and turn down any offer that doesn't satisfy.


> FEE LIMIT:
> The maximum rental fee allowed here is $700/week or $100/day. Asking price for rentals offered (or "best offer") must be stated in the post.


----------



## hudson1126 (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't want more money. Not a cent more. 

I want my post to be restored as a valuable offer to tuggers. 

Seems like common sense to me .


----------



## Keitht (Feb 15, 2007)

hudson1126 said:


> I don't want more money. Not a cent more.
> 
> I want my post to be restored as a valuable offer to tuggers.
> 
> Seems like common sense to me .



If you want it posted it must comply with the rules of the board.  The limit is $100 per day.  Your ad was almost $200 per day.
You may not like the rule, but that doesn't change the fact that it is the rule.  Maybe the limit needs revising.  If you feel that is the case you should contact the board admins, not ignore the rules.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 15, 2007)

There was an extensive debate that lasted over six months on whether to increase the $700 limit to something higher. There were strong feelings both pro and con. Since there was no clear consensus, the limit was left at $700. (See the last few posts at the linked thread).


----------



## hudson1126 (Feb 15, 2007)

However the trend is that interval and fractional ownerships are on the rise yielding more weeks and* partial weeks* per year that are not  used, traded or rented. 

Who else to know and value a deal more than tuggers? 

So I suggest that if the owner can substantiate that the offer is, for example, 25% of the published asking rate for the same dates..........flexibility in the rules could allow that.

Hudson


----------



## Dave M (Feb 15, 2007)

That's an interesting idea and one that seems equitable. Unfortunately, it would be almost impossible to police. The BBS is moderated entirely by unpaid volunteers. To ask those volunteers to do the work to verify each such claim would not be practical. That's why a fixed dollar amount is more practical from an administration standpoint. 

It's not perfect, but the Classified Ads (currently two different versions thereof) are still available for ads that don't meet the LMR requirements.


----------

